# I'm 25 and I have IBS



## Cate A. (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi, my name is Cate, I'm 25 and I have had IBS since I was 17. My IBS has been progressively worse with each year. I was being treated for depression a little over a year ago and when I was on my anti-depressants, I felt like it really helped my IBS symptoms. I was trying to go out more and trying to enjoy life since I wasn't having to run to the bathroom often. I decided about two months ago that I didn't want to be stuck on anti-depressants for the rest of my life because I wasn't feeling depressed anymore so I slowly got off of them. I'm fine emotionally, no longer depressed, however my symptoms have come back and again my life is being held back. I'm conflicted on what to do.Most of my college life has been ruined my IBS, when I was going to school I would miss classes often because I would be stuck sitting on the toilet at school and couldn't control it. I ended up just dropping out of college after my 2nd year because my grades were suffering and I just didn't want to leave the house anymore for fear of putting myself in those uncomfortable situations.My social life has really suffered because I'm afraid to go out and hang out with friends since I never know when my symptoms will affect me and I'll have to run to the restroom. I have a boyfriend who I have been with for years, he knows all about my IBS and is supportive but he sometimes still doesn't understand why I want to stay home so much and why I just can't live my life "normally."This year I wanted to try to change my life and move forward without having IBS hold me back. I signed up for college classes again for Spring semester because I want to do something with my life. My first day of class I didn't even leave the house. I woke up feeling bloated, gassy, having abdominal pains and I couldn't get myself to even try to get out of the house and drive to school. I just don't know how I can make this work.


----------



## WavyDavey (Jan 31, 2008)

I was in a pretty similar situation myself, im 25, have ibs about 5 years. I got ibs half way through college, and it really messed my up. I struggled through the final two years. I only went to about a handful of my lectures if even that. In the end i was given a pass degree, as the head of my department knew my situation. Ive been working 2 years now, but it hasnt been easy. I went back to my family home there 2 weeks ago and am working from there now still with the company, as i was at cracking point. I know what its like to suffer from depression. Ive suffered from it since i was a kid. But ive allways been able to cope on some level with it mainly with a lot of willpower. But the ibs on top of it has broken me a few times. Right now im trying to reorganise and get some kind of control over my ibs again, but its not easy . However im feeling a lot better then i have in a long time. In terms of a social life, lol, lets just say it hasnt been great. In time, with a lot of patience and work hopefully ill continue to get better, but it aint easy and i cant say if ill ever get over this affliction.


----------



## dionysus (Feb 28, 2008)

I am 26 and I have IBS since last 2 years. Has been worse in the last year.Missed lot of school. Exercise helps.Antispasmodics also help.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I'm 25 and I have had IBS since I was 16.It was worse to start with, and now is much better. I don't take very much medication. I am now studying to be a nurse.


----------



## chitownguy26 (Jun 20, 2009)

I am 26 I have had ibs for about almost 3 years. I got it midway through college, although it didn’t really effect me going to classes. Mostly because my classes were later and I wouldn’t eat before my classes because I was afraid to eat before hand. Right now I have a job where I have to travel short distances a lot, I have been lucky ive only had one or two attacks when ive been out of the office.I still have a pretty active social life, I go out a few times a week, antispasmodics help but not all the time. There are nights I am at the bar and I have to go to the bathroom. It happens, waiting in a long line and have to explain why I cant go to the urinal at a club does kind of suck though.At work there are days I run to the bathroom a lot, ive told coworkers I have intestine problems, they don’t ask I wont tell. I’ve had attacks on dates before, where I had to go twice. The worst day was when I was at a baseball game, if any guy has ever been to Wrigley Field and gone even to pee knows how awful the bathrooms are, I had to take a #### at Wrigley and it was awful.Most of my attacks are during the day, at night the ibs doesn’t act up unless I ate something I shouldn’t have eaten. Some nights while out with friends at bars, clubs, concerts or whatever it does act up, that is when it really ticks me off.


----------



## SSR123 (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm in the same boat as you, Cate A., i'm just 5 years younger than you.Exactly the same problems, it was like hearing myself explain my IBS to doctors/family while I was reading your post...It's been really hard for me as well to figure out the whole college/drinking/social life thing with IBS. I used to be able to drink a lot while I was in high school and never woke up with a hangover, or had stomach aches...now I'm so scared to have a drink I always end up staying home or making excuses why I can't go to parties with people on the weekends.I'm really frustrated because it seems like everyone my age wants to either go to a bar and grab a drink/party/or basically anyother activity but add in drinking.Have you had any luck with any of this?


----------



## MrBumwe (Oct 26, 2009)

hi all, I too am 25 and have suffered IBS since I was 18,, it has radically changed my life , I have tried everything and i mean everything. Lost contact with many friends, ended relationships, cut ties with some family, in general it has really destroyed me,,, I often feel like my life is a charade I work hard to keep up a positive appearence, but i dont even know who i am, i dont make decisions based on what i want its what i can physically handle, i dont live my life i just persavere... I have been on anti depressants and that which have helped me get through some of the more challenging times,, but in generall its just bloody hard to live like this,,,, ,,,, but yeah i think making excuses is also a really tough one, its enough to be dissapointed in or for yourself without letting those around u down,,,,,,,sorry guys not so uplifting on my part,,,,,, also i tend to spend alot of time wondering and thinking up all the possabilities of why my IBS is so bad,,,,, like each day i have generated a different possabilty , r u guys like that????


----------



## Jazzi7 (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey Cate







,You can do it! You can study via correspondance if it's something you really want to do or do it part time? I am 28 and I was diagnosed when I was 18 but think it was happening long before that. My life is not perfect but I'm managing. I've been picking up the foods that make me worse more so now I don't live at home. I suppose I eat more simply cooking for myself & sometimes my house mate. I have found no wonder drug or cure... and I hate totally restricting my diet... but i find if I minimize the bread I eat I'm better... Bread always sets me off if I have more than one slice of toast in 24hrs. I can't drink whole milk... only skim or soy.... some fatty foods... spicy foods... eggs... cabbage are no go zones though I will break my own rules occasionally if I know I'll be home the rest of the day or I'm not working the next day... I find the more stressful I make eating the wrong foods the worse it can be. Sometimes it's worse because we get so anxious about eating something "scary". As well as I figure sometimes our body must need some of the nutrients in these foods I'm not eating. & it can be so trivial in that one wk it sets you off the next week you eat it you are fine with some things.You begin to notice when a bad day is related to something you ate if you eat simply when cooking at home though. I make basic sauces no onion or garlic if I can... No cheese sauce on veggies etc... I have also reduced all the stress I can. I have been trying for too long to work full time and now I have been having a break to give my body some recovery time & I am looking for part time work and hoping that will help. I think it's finding a rhythm thats right for you and not having unreasonable expectations of yourself. For so long I was telling myself I had to get a full time job & so were my parents & it was not helping. It's about loving you! And looking after yourself sometimes. IBS makes us feel sooo ugly & awful & sometimes the people we love affirm that bad self image (well in my case they did). I think giving yourself the time in your week to do something that makes you buzz is a good thing too. Whatever that is for you. If you really enjoy painting paint! If you love cooking plan a day where you cook something new or for someone special. If you love nature go for a walk in the bush or along the beach.Time to be still. I believe in God as well which helps me. I'm also looking into counselling to sort out some issues it seems with IBS our whole state of being body mind & spirit are all intertwined. As for the social life I am doing it. There are days I can and days I can't especially if I'm working as well. There are days I have had to take myself off the roads due to being too tired to drive until my body is in a better state. Yet I think it's about being positive & meeting people doing things you enjoy. Being mindful of bathrooms & what your eating when your out & taking any precautions necessary. I can't say when I'm out I'm never in pain or running to the toilet. I often find when I go to shopping centres the worst for that. I have been known to be driving somewhere and have to stop at McDonalds for the toilet stop (not always the best toilets but you have to make do & keep positive). Yet you can manage it. I can't say I tell my friends about all my issues. Some know I have health issues but I don't go into detail. If they don't ask I don't tell them. But I don't worry myself too much with sharing bathrooms in restaurants and that. I don't care too much these days if they work it out, they work it out. My friends love me for me & are not about to drop me because I am unwell.Anyways some things to think about. I hope my story helps a bit. I know it's not easy but I suppose I'm just trying to shed some hope here.


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

If the antidepressants helped you before, it's possible they may be able to help you again and you won't necessarily have to stay on them long term. I finally got my IBS under control with bentyl and paxil during my junior year of college. I remained on it through the rest of school, including my masters, through my wedding and through transitioning to a new job. I stopped using the bentyl and then tapered off of the paxil earlier this year. Since then, I've moved away to a new city and started a new job and my IBS has been under control. So just because you're on the antidepressants, it doesn't mean you'll have to stay on them forever.


----------

